# Which machine to buy



## Fathead (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi guys & girls

im looking to buy an ape coffee van conversion which machine to buy I want duel fuel and there are so many lever auto semi auto and as for manufactures Ahhhhhh

a little background I have used auto machines before and found making coffee reasonably easy

but I want people to see me putting in the skill and effort to make there quality coffee experience special

O yes I want it to look special but be easy lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Any idea of a budget for the kit . Machine only , or do you need a grinder also ?


----------



## Fathead (Oct 18, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Any idea of a budget for the kit . Machine only , or do you need a grinder also ?


I have a grinder and I have about £2500-£3000


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good budget, whats the grinder may i ask ?


----------



## Fathead (Oct 18, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Good budget, whats the grinder may i ask ?


It's a Mazzer not sure of model but it's the on demand type


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fathead said:


> It's a Mazzer not sure of model but it's the on demand type


Ok , grinder is as if not more Important to the quality of your coffee ( I'm sure you know this ) . If you have a robur or a kony then all good . If you have a mini e , then I'd suggest putting some of the budget into matching a grinder with a 3 k machine . You my opinion though , others may disagree.


----------



## Fathead (Oct 18, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok , grinder is as if not more Important to the quality of your coffee ( I'm sure you know this ) . If you have a robur or a kony then all good . If you have a mini e , then I'd suggest putting some of the budget into matching a grinder with a 3 k machine . You my opinion though , others may disagree.


Ok so maybe machine and grinder any suggestions what and where to look

ps I know very little about espresso machine I'm from a coffee vending background so if you want warm wet stuff in a plastic cup I'm yer man


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fathead said:


> Ok so maybe machine and grinder any suggestions what and where to look
> 
> ps I know very little about espresso machine I'm from a coffee vending background so if you want warm wet stuff in a plastic cup I'm yer man


Ok where abouts are you based . Personally i would try and get some basic experience with making espresso. Either on a course or home machine if you aren't experienced . Making it , even on an expensive machine takes time and practice. There are places that run course, depending on here you are . Limini in bradford for example. If I have under estimated your skills and experience I apologise , but spending £3000 on kit is no guarantee of great coffee without some practice or training.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fathead said:


> Hi guys & girls
> 
> im looking to buy an ape coffee van conversion which machine to buy I want duel fuel and there are so many lever auto semi auto and as for manufactures Ahhhhhh
> 
> ...


The two are contradictory. Good espresso & espresso based drinks isnt that easy to achieve. You need to know what youre doing


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, but once you know what you are doing it is pretty easy. Thing is do you even like espresso based coffee, and would you know a good one if it it you on the arse?

That might sound flippant, but I think its at the core of why most of the stuff served in the UK is shite.

Edit: question is for Fathead, not Gary


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Yep, but once you know what you are doing it is pretty easy. Thing is do you even like espresso based coffee, and would you know a good one if it it you on the arse?
> 
> That might sound flippant, but I think its at the core of why most of the stuff served in the UK is shite.
> 
> Edit: question is for Fathead, not Gary


Once you get to know what good espresso should taste like ,and you can make one , the trick will be to deliver it time and time again under pressure of service and customers. Again that's where some training might be needed too. Choice of machines ( one , two group , volumetric ) and grinder wi ( on demand or doser ) will help .


----------



## Fathead (Oct 18, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> Yep, but once you know what you are doing it is pretty easy. Thing is do you even like espresso based coffee, and would you know a good one if it it you on the arse?
> 
> That might sound flippant, but I think its at the core of why most of the stuff served in the UK is shite.
> 
> Edit: question is for Fathead, not Gary


To answer you question I love coffee I have a small bean roaster and domestic machine at home and love to roast beans on a Sunday morning that smell is second to none I have a fairly local bean importer in Bristol where I buy my green beans and they run barista training courses and sell machines they sell Rancilio equipment but don't do a dual fuel so advice is what's needed HELP


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry, we aren't being very helpful here....

I think the guy to ask is...,bugger...forgotten his username....the van and roast guy from Aberdare.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeebean ........


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

That's the one!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Fathead,

Is it just a machine you are after? Have you already sourced a van?

Andy


----------

